# Sadie's New Jacket



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

After finding the Child's Cable Jacket in Emotive Yarns list of free patterns, I thought that it might be fun to adapt this to fit American Girl-size dolls. My Sadie is from Target's "Our Generation" collection, and seems to love her new jacket. The pictures are not the best, but I have included all my notes--working notes and final notes--and the original pattern. I hope you all have as much fun with it as I have--Kathy


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Sadie,s jacket is really gorgeous,beautiful work and such a lovely color.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks! The picture really doesn't do the color of the yarn justice--it is Ceravina Colors that I got from Smiley's Yarns in Woodhaven, NY--also available from them online--it's beautiful shades of pink, peach lavender and rose--I am going to make another one in another color of the same yarn that goes in shades of lavender and grey.



amudaus said:


> Sadie,s jacket is really gorgeous,beautiful work and such a lovely color.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for adding all your notes; your jacket looks really nice. Appreciate your effort to help us make a similar one.

Donna


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

It was really fun although time consuming, but the results were well worth it. A part of the fun is sharing, and I hope this will inspire others to see something similar in patterns they may have, and allow themselves to spread their wings and indulge in a little improvisation of their own!


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

For any-one liking owl patterns .Click on first link then on page click emotive yaren site and then patterns. Listed under boys you will find jumper with owl on front.The instructions for owl could be used for any other project


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, thanks so much, you are so generous in letting us have these patterns you are a DOLL!!! :-D :-D


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2011)

beautiful.....


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

So kind of you to lead us to this site of patterns galore. I love the jacket pattern because of its length. Appreciate all your notes too.


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Love the pattern and the colour is fantastic a job very well done.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Great sweater!I see that you make notes while working a project like I do! On anything available. Great work on adapting a pattern to make what you want out of a pattern that you see and like.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern - love the coat! Will give it a whirl.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

How clever of you to adjust this pattern. It sure is a perfect fit. I know some preemie babies it would fit. Thank you for all the wonderful information.


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

thank you kippyfure for the pattern and your notes etc x


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I really love this. It is so cute.


----------



## knitter knatter (Jan 24, 2013)

So cute. I've saved it. My grandchildren have out grown their AG dolls. I'm sure they'll get loved again with the next generation.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you for posting. Fabulous job! Very cute jacket.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

WOW! What a job! georgous piece of work on this jacke for AG doll. wow.. :thumbup:


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow! What beautiful workmanship. Thanks for the downloads and notes.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

wonderful of you to do this. Thank you....


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Tried to download the pattern, but page 2 of the actual pattern has a black streak down the middle like a tear and Adobe Reader says there is an error on the page and to contact the person who printed it in the first place. Is there something you can do to fix the problem? Everything else came out okay, just the second page of the actual pattern (the beginning of the actual instructions). Thank you for any help you can give. Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

i could download it perfectly....


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

the download is actually a link to the website just go into the website, find and download the pattern there--and lots more wonderful patterns as well :*)



Pennypincher said:


> Tried to download the pattern, but page 2 of the actual pattern has a black streak down the middle like a tear and Adobe Reader says there is an error on the page and to contact the person who printed it in the first place. Is there something you can do to fix the problem? Everything else came out okay, just the second page of the actual pattern (the beginning of the actual instructions). Thank you for any help you can give. Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That Jacket looks amazing. You have done such a nice job on it.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Don't know what was different this time, but I was able to get the pattern without the "tear" on page 2. Thank you very much for the pattern and your notes. I have four great granddaughters who got the 18" dolls from me for Christmas a year ago, so I will try to make this for each of them for this year.


----------



## detra3566 (Dec 8, 2011)

I love this! Wanted to make a coat for my grandaughter's doll. Now maybe I can make all 3 coats, one for each of them!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm glad you like the jacket. It is well worth the effort--I am working on the second now, it's going faster bebause I have it so well charted out.


----------



## Messalina (Feb 1, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
great, nice colour, like the pattern


----------

